

Science, Skin and Ink - soofy
http://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/2011/11/07/science/20111107-tattoos.html

======
soofy
NIce slideshow, love these science tattoos. This is from the book:
[http://www.amazon.com/Science-Ink-Tattoos-
Obsessed/dp/140278...](http://www.amazon.com/Science-Ink-Tattoos-
Obsessed/dp/1402783604)

